# "Curve Ball" Admits He Made It All Up



## Marauder06 (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41609536/ns/world_news-mideastn_africa

A HUMINT source known as "Curve Ball" was used as one of the major justifications for kicking off the Iraq war.  He was subsequently discredited, but now he has come out admitting that he made it all up:




> "Maybe I was right, maybe I was not right," he told the Guardian. "They gave me this chance. I had the chance to fabricate something to topple the regime. I and my sons are proud of that and we are proud that we were the reason to give Iraq the margin of democracy."


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 15, 2011)

Asshole, thousand, hundreds of thousands died on all sides.  Hope the Iraqi's shoot him.


----------



## TH15 (Feb 15, 2011)

Regardless, there were roughly 200 al-Queda along the Iranian border. Bush declared we would make no distinction between terrorists and those who harbor them, correct? IMO, that's enough justification for me- and Iraq is much better off w/o Saddam.


----------



## TH15 (Feb 15, 2011)

Edit: 200 AQ along the Iranian border- according to a CIA team on the ground in 2002.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 15, 2011)

TH15 said:


> Regardless, there were roughly 200 al-Queda along the Iranian border. ...



There were probably a lot more than that in Saudi Arabia at the time.


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2011)

TH15 said:


> according to a CIA team on the ground in 2002.



And is that a credible source?


----------



## TH15 (Feb 15, 2011)

pardus said:


> And is that a credible source?



I'm just saying. I guess should specify more. The account is from Operation Hotel California by Charles Faddis and Mike Tucker. Faddis was on the ground. Maybe I'm optimistic, but I tend to believe the CIA, especially its officers in theatre, are some of the most patriotic men we have, given the sacrifice they make.

I'm rambling here, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2011)

This should be surprising to no one.


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2011)

TH15 said:


> I'm just saying. I guess should specify more. The account is from Operation Hotel California by Charles Faddis and Mike Tucker. Faddis was on the ground. Maybe I'm optimistic, but I tend to believe the CIA, especially its officers in theatre, are some of the most patriotic men we have, given the sacrifice they make.
> 
> I'm rambling here, so I'll leave it at that.



We've had CIA in Iran since the Shah left? In Iraq while Saddam was in power?

I'm asking.


----------



## TH15 (Feb 15, 2011)

pardus said:


> We've had CIA in Iran since the Shah left? In Iraq while Saddam was in power?
> 
> I'm asking.



According to the book they were in Southern Iraq along the Iranian border. 200 al-Qaeda and roughly 700 Ansar al-Islam.


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2011)

I think Woodward's book on Bush's decision to go to war has a pretty detailed write-up of what the CIA teams did and saw in northern Iraq prior to the invasion. I want to say they had guys on the ground by Dec. 2002 and probably earlier than that. I can't recall if there was any mention of AlQ in Iraq by Woodward.

Hindsight being what it is, Iraq was a mistake IMO. Maybe the right war once AfPak was sorted out, but not in 2003 and certainly not the way it was presented to the American people. I hope there's a special place in hell for Cheney and Rumsfeld.


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2011)

Must be true then...


----------



## TH15 (Feb 15, 2011)

Freefalling, couldn't agree more. I'll check that book out.

Pardus, I hope I didn't start something here..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think we can definitely agree on the upper levels at the CIA, and other organizations are politically/financially motivated.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think going into Iraq was good, I think what we did after we defeated the Iraqi Gov/Mil is just fucking retarded. There is a special place in hell for "Curve Ball" who ever he may be...


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2011)

Relax TH15 and also I didnt say or mean what you said. Don't think that that is what I'm thinking. OK?


If that is confusing to you watch this video, It will clarify everything...


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 16, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I think Woodward's book on Bush's decision to go to war has a pretty detailed write-up of what the CIA teams did and saw in northern Iraq prior to the invasion. I want to say they had guys on the ground by Dec. 2002 and probably earlier than that. I can't recall if there was any mention of AlQ in Iraq by Woodward.
> 
> Hindsight being what it is, Iraq was a mistake IMO. Maybe the right war once AfPak was sorted out, but not in 2003 and certainly not the way it was presented to the American people. I hope there's a special place in hell for Cheney and Rumsfeld.



Afghanistan may be lost because we went into Iraq too quickly.
Bush II made the same mistake as Bush I; he (they) tried to fight the war on the cheap.
We would have gone into Iraq earlier if 9/11/01 hadn't diverted Rummy/Cheney.  I personally think Afghanistan was bothersome to Rummy because it delayed Iraq, and prevented him from fucking the military up (he did succeed in fucking us over though).
TH15-I think most levels of the CIA are douchebags.  First line guys/gals are awesome, bu that's where it ends.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 16, 2011)

I am glad Saddam is gone.   I don't think curve ball is creditable who ever or what ever he/she/it is.  There were a number of reasons for taking Saddam out, not just one.

A famous general once said, "The casualty of any battle is the battle plan".     Besides if the CIA was there so was the KGB/FSB.  Never hear much about the KGB/FSB involvements.

Other point, I don't trust MSNBC,  Of the media left of center, I rather listen to CNN.  ................... and before someone jumps to a conclusion,  NO I do not watch Fox, even thought they have real babes in mini skirts.  I prefer news over eye candy.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 16, 2011)

wow, a CI that lied. Never heard of such a thing in all my long years....


----------



## Echo (Mar 24, 2011)

I wonder who exactly this "Curve Ball" is? I know we wouldn't just invade a country just on single source info. Especially HUMINT lol. I'm hoping some other intel principals attempted to verify this sources claim.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 24, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> I am glad Saddam is gone. I don't think curve ball is creditable who ever or what ever he/she/it is. There were a number of reasons for taking Saddam out, not just one.
> 
> A famous general once said, "The casualty of any battle is the battle plan". Besides if the CIA was there so was the KGB/FSB. Never hear much about the KGB/FSB involvements.
> 
> Other point, I don't trust MSNBC, Of the media left of center, I rather listen to CNN. ................... and before someone jumps to a conclusion, NO I do not watch Fox, even thought they have real babes in mini skirts. *I prefer news over eye candy*.



Why are you watching CNN then?


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 24, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Why are you watching CNN then?



Because, I rarely watch either.  I gleam my news from the non-entertainment sources.


----------

